# Cleaning small game for the table



## Mark Sylvester (Feb 25, 2004)

I recieved a Winchester 22 with scope for my birthday. I want to get into small game hunting. 
Can anyone direct me to a site that would show me the proper way to clean small game?
I understand that this is as NOOB a question as a question can get but I like to do things properly and don't want to waste anything I am lucky enough to bring home.
Thank you for being patient with an inexperienced small game hunter.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Go to your browser and type in "clean small game youtube". You should find want you need. And there are no stupid questions, only stupid answers.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Here are some threads that may help you out.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48652&highlight=cleaning+squirrel

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=152536&highlight=cleaning+squirrel

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19279&highlight=cleaning+squirrel


----------



## rvrbnk1 (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey Sly,

that is a great question because everybody has their way of cleaning and processing game. When you find a way that works for you PM me or post it here. I would like to know if you have a better way of doing things. Check with some old timers they seem to always have tips and tricks that never get old. Like the post before Youtube is a very valuable tool. Good luck and Merry Christmas.


----------



## dburroak (Aug 10, 2007)

i`m glad some asked about this . i only have the use of one hand and love to hunt squirels and other small game. i can do most birds and rabbits but can not figure out how to clean a squirels with hand. can anyone help?


----------



## sport72186 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## DOG 7448 (Jan 1, 2011)

awesome video! only sugestion, dunk the squirrel in water first. it keeps the little hairs from flying around and off the meat.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

I would take exception to a couple of items on the video. A helpful tool that will save some effort and provide additional safety is a game cleaning scissors. They can be bought in a variety of kits such as Sportman's Select, which I have, or they can be purchased separately. 

After the squirrel is skinned using the tail method as shown, I would use the scissors to clip of the legs at the knee joint. Then clip off the head. The knife is fine for those jobs but if using the knife place the squirrel on a wood plank or block. Moving around with a sharp knife at a squirrel or rabbit that is dangling is asking to put that knife into your hand or worse. I have seen it happen. 

I remove the entrails the same way that I do with deer except that I split the pelvic bone after removing the genitalia. Then I slit the squirrel from stern to neck as shown. With the pelvis slit the entire entrails will slip right out in one easy pull. (The scissors can also be used to cut through the ribs.)

Then I place the squirrel carcass back side up spread flat on the wood surface. Cut off the four shoulders away from the backbone. Again using the scissors to cut through the main leg bone makes it a quick and safe operation but a sharp knife will do the job. I then cut all of the ribs and loose skin away from the back loin. Trim both ends of the back loin so that there is a nice square end even with the meat. With most squirrels I cut the loin into 2 pieces. This gives the hunter 6 pieces of fine meat. Soak in cold salt water and then rinse. Repeat this process until the water is clear. Cook with your favorite recipe.

I brown my squirrel pieces very quickly in a fry pan. Then I slow cook (in a slow cooker ) until the meat falls off of the bone. Use your favorite spices, veggies, potatoes, mushrooms, and/or barbecue sauce. It is a great cold weather/deer camp meal. I have never had leftovers when serving this at camp. Enjoy!


----------

